# Oral contraceptives and IBS



## Guest (Jan 5, 2001)

This one's for the ladies. Have you noticed whether or not being on birth control pills has any effect, positive or negative, on your IBS symptoms? My doc put me on a continuous course of pills so I could skip every other period and I'm wondering if that has anything to do with an IBS flare up? Any thoughts?


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Yessss! In my case, a definite negative effect. Within 3 months of starting Alesse for perimenopause symptoms, the peri stuff has subsided, but my IBS is as bad as it's ever been. (After a 10-month near remission.) There seems to be a lot more pain and gas than I'm used to with my usual IBS. Today had an attack so bad I was dizzy, sweating, and nearly passed out. Naturally, it was while driving around in the car doing errands! I "visited" Del Taco, the library, and a grocery store that weren't on my to-do list, but they had bathrooms.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2001)

Hi!I have seen positive effects while being on Desogen (oral birth control). I have been taking it for a year now, and it has proven to be rather helpful while I am actually taking to medication, however as soon as I start the placebos (sugar pills, green pills, ect...), my IBS flares up like it used to before I started teh Desogen. It does not keep other things from triggering me, however the attacks are not as intense. It all depends on the person though, so many women have trouble with this....perhaps I am the black sheep!Emily


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I also use Desogen, but on the continous dose (no periods!) For most women, IBS seems to flare up with their periods, so my GYN doesn't want me to have periods (I also have endometriosis). I have been doing this for 8 weeks now and it is GREAT! I have a followup visit with my dr. in 30 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2001)

I've been taking the Depo Provera shot for almost 5 years. And I think that was the greatest invention since the wheel.I never ever have a period!! And I use to get really bad D with my period.At least that one time during the month that I won't have D.


----------



## Delta (Aug 17, 2000)

I was taking Triquilar-21 for 4 years with no problems. I switched to Ortho-Tricyclen-21 because it has the anti-acni ingredient in it. After 3 months my IBS was terrible. It took another 3 months to link it to the pill. I tried Alesse for a while but it didn't make me feel any better so, I switched back to Triquilar and after about 3 weeks my symptoms were much milder. My IBS is not gone but it's not a daily intense problem.Experiment with different brands and give them a few weeks to a few months to see how they'll affect you. Not all pills are the same.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I don't know. I just quit the pill (Triphasil 28) after being on it for ten years. I'll let you know after my first non-pill cycle. ------------------*JennT*


----------



## UnknownSoldier (Dec 5, 2000)

I used to be on Desogen, if I recall correctly that has a higher dose of ? whatever the horomone is. Now I am on Ortho-Tri Cyclen, but unlike Delta I haven't noticed that it made my IBS worse. I am unusure if I want to try continuous pill-taking to skip my period, my IBS sometimes gets worse around my period but not always. In other words, I don't think it is linked to my cycle. However, ever since I had my period (I started at 11 years old) I noticed lower back pain and D and horrible horrible gas the 2-3 days before I started my period, as soon as I started taking bc pills it all went away.------------------Jocelynjocelyn_t99###yahoo.comThe most absurd and reckless aspirations have sometimes led to extraordinary success. --Vauvenargues


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

The gyn told me today that Desogen is a very low dose. Continuous pills is not for everyone, but it does work for me


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2001)

I'm about to start taking my birth control without stopping this month. I'm a little scared but I don't care. The last 3 months during my period have been awful. I almost went to the hospital last month. I hope this works. If anyone takes Mircette let me know how you're doing on it!


----------



## JillAnn (Jan 19, 1999)

Hello, I have been on the pill for 11 1/2 years.. (ooh that sounds bad, but haven't been pregnant, thank heavens in my case).. and I am considering asking my GYN about the "non-stop" method of taking the pill because my symptoms flare during the week I quit taking the pill and I get my period. I am usually and IBS- C...but still, I'm in more pain during that week. By the way, the pills I have been on over the years are LoEsteren, OrthoCept, and now I take LoOvral.. which has a generic equilivant now... whew.. much cheaper!Good luck!Jill


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

DeanaL, I am also on mircette. Have been on it for about 10 months now. The only thing wierd i have noticed is that i have some light spotting about 3 or 4 days before i get to the last week of sugar pills. I asked my doctor about it and he said not to worry, that the pills were low dose. The whole reason i stared them was because when the ibs thing hit me, my periods got all screwed up. Actually this month has been the first normal period i have had in a while. I have noticed that my flow is much lighter and I dont have nearly as bad menstrual cramps as i did before. Just wanted to share my info with you , since you also take the same kind.


----------



## Lyn (Feb 1, 2005)

I've been taking Ortho-tri cyclen for about a year now (21 Day Pack) and have not found any link between that and IBS flare-ups. For a long time I've tried to look for a pattern or a link between my period and IBS, but so far there really hasn't been one. Just makes it more frustrating when I can't predict my symptoms!


----------



## Ashwoman (Jun 18, 2000)

I've been on the Pill since I was 18 and have switched brands three times, but I honestly don't remember when I started noticing my IBS symptoms as they developed gradually. I really don't think that mine had anything to do with the Pill. I've been on Ortho Novum 1/28, Desogen, and now I'm on Ortho Cyclene. I have noticed that when I take my Pill at almost the exact time everyday, and I do not skip a dosage, that my IBS symptoms are less severe. Nothing stops what happens every month and some are worse than others.Ashley


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2001)

Ever since I became ill, I can no longer take them. They would give me serious tingling sensations that could be helped with food. It was such a weird feeling I had to go off of them and am too scared to go back. If God wants me to have a child, so be it!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

This is so weird because I have been thinknig about this issue alot recently...I have noticed that my IBS symptoms get better within two to three days after stopping taking my oral contraceptive.I'm currently taking Microgynon 30, but I'm seriously considering stopping because the last three periods I have had - my IBS symptoms have been so much better.Yesterday I had my first pain free day in six months - I was absolutely elated - today hasn't been too bad either - the abdominal pain I usually get has been quite mild these last few days.my only concern is that I don't want to go back to having heavy, painful periods and bloating for 3 weeks out of every four.Any suggestions?


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

This is what I've been saying all along but my doc wouldn't listen. In 1979 I went on the pill (age 19) for the first time and that is when I remember my IBS "D" really starting. I traced it back to the pill but my OB/GYN said it wouldn't cause "D". Well back then, they didn't know much anyway. Once I stopped the pill 10 yrs later I did notice an improvement. Not completely, but I do think the pill contributed to my problems. Now the Yeast Connection book confirms it also! Luckily I don't have to be on it anymore....my husband had a vasectomy after our third son.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

My IBS C is usually controllable, except for the monthly time of ovulation- when I experience terrible spastic pain and constipation.Now, as my doctor stated-it makes sense to try the Pill to stop ovulation, hopefully stopping "the pain" ...not as good an idea as it sounds!When I take the pill, I've tried Mircette and Ortho-cyclen, I GET THE PAIN EVERYDAY. Thats right-the Pill absolutely triggers my IBS! No doubt!


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

I have taken birth control pills for about 10 years and started with I was 14 for really bad cramps, etc... I switched to Ortho-Cept when I was 17 and it was shortly after that I noticed my IBS. It didn't occur to me until recently so I have been trying not taking them for a few months to see if I see a difference. I have been off them two months now and I have seen some improvement, but my IBS is not gone by any means. I think that if I go back on brithn control, I will try something different than Ortho-cept...I don't remember what i took before that, but I didn't notice any problems until after I started that kind. It may be coincidence but I have felt better the last few months when I wasn't on them.


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

Anyone else have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Sequoia (Feb 28, 2001)

What were your hormonal levels before, and then after, taking Birth Control? Does the gyno address this,and speak of hormonal levels to you, of the different brands?Hormones by mouth,can be very irritating to the gastro tract,and gallbladder.Is birth control by patch available?Instead of hit or miss,doesn't it make sense to have levels drawn before and after a menses,to talk about your hormonal story? Then the difference in dosages with your levels and symptoms?


----------



## danik (Apr 2, 2001)

I am thoroughly convinced that my IBS is a result of genetics for a chemical imbalance and the use of birth control. I had my hormonal levels checked and they were out of wack. I will say though that hormonal tests are extremely difficult and may not detect the imbalance. My doc said this it due to the constant fluctuation of hormones and the difficulty of getting a true gauge on it.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Missrocket, It has been a help to me. I have been on continous BCP since November. Let me say that I do have a MILD case of endometriosis, too, so that was another reason for the continous dosage.


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I have been on continuous BCP since March, and I LOVE not having a period! I am going on a trip this week, and I don't have to worry about having my period and cramping and worse IBS symptoms while I am gone!I take the pill continuously because of bad cramps and worse IBS associated with my period, plus the doc thinks I might have endo, and continuous BCP is one way of helping that.I currently take Desogen and that is what I have taken for the past 3-4 years. Before that I took Ortho-Cyclen. I am IBC-D. I wonder if more people who are better during their period are C? Because even non-IBSers are prone to looser BMs and more frequent ones during their period.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Another suggestion--use BC pills that has an equal dose the entire month. For example, OrthoTri Cyclen has THREE levels of hormones during the month whereas OrthoCept (same manufacturer) gives you one low level the entire onth.


----------



## GiaLee (Feb 14, 2001)

With those of you who have had problems with Alesse, are you IBS-C or D??? I have been on it for 3 yrs and I have been having stomach troubles for 3 yrs. I have always had "nervous stomach" but the IBS-C just became an issue 3 yrs ago. I could eat cheese every day and then all of a sudden.. boom. What are your thoughts??------------------


----------



## vic890 (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm on TriNessa (I think it's the generic version of Ortho-TriCyclen, but I'm not positive), and it seems to me that my symptoms are worse around the time of my period...does that mean the placebo pills make it worse, and I shouldn't go off the pill, or that I should try a different type of pill? Has anyone else had this happen?


----------

